# CCR 2000 Engine Removal



## JoeyD212 (Dec 7, 2018)

I am working on a CCR2000 Snowthrower for a friends son. One of the engine bolts are sheared off and the other two are out. Does anyone know how to remove engine without disassembling the whole machine?

Thanks in Advance-

Joe


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

So sorry. I removed one years ago but I really don't recall how I did.it. Have you tried Youtube? Maybe try Donyboy 73 channel.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Just swapped motors on my 210r a month or 2 ago. It's actually pretty simple, the single stages just don't have that many parts. However it is pretty close to a total teardown by time you are done. Chute, hood, dash panel, switch wiring, fuel lines, belt, etc. On mine the engine drive belt pulley had to be removed before it would fit through the engine mounting bracket on the left side. Still a very simple job.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Joey, welcome to SBF. Here is a link to the Toro single stage service manual. You should be able to find what you need. As gibbs said, lots of things to remove, but not that difficult to do.


https://www.scribd.com/doc/70707942/Toro-Single-Stage-Snow-Blower-Manual


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

can you weld to it without welding it to the body. i usually weld on the bolt to build it up a little first then stick the nut on and weld it on. so far it has worked. the other option would be drill it and try an extractor or drill it out and re-tap it


----------

